# New Sponsor Giveaway! - Committed Custom Calls



## nodakoutdoors.com

I'd like to welcome our newest sponsor, Committed Custom Calls.

http://www.committedcustomcalls.com/

This is a callmaker that is a dying breed nowadays, where they turn and tune every call by hand with quality wood. No mass production, just attention to detail on each and every duck and goose call.

They are also graciously giving away a set of duck and goose calls (both burnt hedge, my personal favorite wood) to one of the community members. The duck call is on the left, the goose is on the right.









To be entered for the giveaway - all you have to do is welcome them as a new sponsor here. We will run our giveaway the same as always with top 10 finalists chosen from the network, and the NASDAQ closing will decide the winner.

Thanks again Committed Calls and good luck everyone!


----------



## goodkarmarising

welcome to the site


----------



## jimmyjohn13

Welcome to the site Committed Custom Calls. Looks like you've got some nice calls there.


----------



## Champ

Welcome to the site, the calls look pretty sweet


----------



## Brsutton86

Welcome!


----------



## littlecatches

welcome to the site!


----------



## Ref

Welcome Committed Custom Calls!

It's great to have quality companies on this site.


----------



## oldfireguy

Welcome! Nice calls. Craftsmanship is still alive.


----------



## beakbreakers

welcome to nodak!! love the classic look of the wood!


----------



## ekrueger35

Welcome o the site


----------



## knutson24

Welcome to the site :beer:


----------



## ezzie77

Welcome and thanks for the support....


----------



## FrogMan

Welcome to the site Committed Custom Calls. Thanks for the opportunity to win some of your calls. Hopefully this will push a lot of business for you! Great looking calls BTW


----------



## drjongy

Welcome to Nodak Outdoors Committed Custom Calls....thanks for the opportunity to win some nice looking calls.


----------



## G Man

Welcome to the site!!!


----------



## sharptail1980

Welcome to Nodak!!! Awesome looking calls!


----------



## benelliguyusa85

Welcome to the site and thanks for being a sponsor. Those are some very beautiful calls thats for sure.


----------



## liljoe

Welcome to the site. Very kind of you to donate the above calls.


----------



## whitehorse

Welcome to nodak!


----------



## DuckerIL

Welcome to the site..... great looking calls!


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008

Welcome to NodakOutdoors. Thanks for being a sponsor.


----------



## zwohl

Welcome to the site! Thank you for the giveaway!


----------



## snowgoosehunter

Welcome to the site. Thanks for giving me a chance to win those awesome looking calls. :beer:


----------



## dakotaoutdoors

Welcome to the site and thank you for your sponsorship!


----------



## Kelly Hannan

Welcome to the site. Can't wait to get my new call


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Welcome and thanks for supporting the site. Those calls look too nice to use!


----------



## sno

welcome looks like a good call


----------



## tka250

Welcome, very nice looking calls.


----------



## mulefarm

Welcome, the calls look awesome!!


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER

Welcome to the site, calls look sweet


----------



## mnwalleyes20

Welcome Committed Calls to this great site!! Great to have such a quality product in board :beer:


----------



## dosch

welcome. I never win...so here's to me :burns:


----------



## SnowSlammer

Welcome!


----------



## Gleebryan

Welcome to NodakOutdoors. Thanks for being a sponsor.


----------



## SDOutdoorsman

Welcome and thanks for being a sponsor.


----------



## Quack_Kills

Welcome to the site, thanks for the opportunity to try your products!


----------



## wit

A great set of calls, good to go for the field or a collection.

Thanks
Wit


----------



## WaterfowlWarrior

Welcome to NODAK pimpin.... your calls are Choice


----------



## MNget'emclose

Welcome to the site. Thank you for a chance to win some calls.


----------



## jcnelsn1

Welcome. Nice looking calls


----------



## duckmander

A big welcome to our newest sponsor. committed custom calls.


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

Welcome to the site, and thanks for sponsoring a call giveaway.


----------



## Pato

Welcome and thanks for the chance! They look sharp!


----------



## TEALMAN

Good looking calls. Welcome to the site.


----------



## Phil in MO

Welcome to the site and thanks!!


----------



## duckdogsroc

welcome to the site


----------



## gaddy getter

Welcome! Sweet looking calls :beer:


----------



## Firehunter

If they sound as good and they look they will be Amazing calls. Welcome to the site.


----------



## nryan

Very cool looking calls especially the collector grade ones on your website. Welcome to the site.


----------



## Pete

Welcome! Beautiful calls!


----------



## DTF

Welcome abord, Committed Custom Calls.
Looking forward to using a new call this fall.


----------



## DakotaRidge

Welcome to the site and thanks for the giveaway. :beer:


----------



## THEIRCOMMITTED10

Thanks guys ! ! This has been a very warm welcoming so far. Great place here ! ! !. :beer: -Gary


----------



## Big_tank

WELCOME TO NODAK OUTDOORS COMMITTED CUSTOM CALLS!!! :beer:


----------



## bioman

Welcome to Nodakoutdoors. And thanks for the opportunity :thumb:


----------



## dsm16428

WELCOME WELCOME WELCOME Committed Calls!! Sure are some purdy lookin calls!!


----------



## LETemLand

Welcome aboard Committed Custom Calls. Calls look awesome can't wait to try one out


----------



## KEN W

Welcome to the site. :thumb:


----------



## GSPMIKE

Welcome to the Site! Thank you!


----------



## duckpwnr

Welcome to the site. I've never used a wooden call before. It'd be nice to try them out.


----------



## duckjunky

WELCOME!!!! Great looking calls... Thanks for your support!!! :beer:


----------



## jclouse

welcome. thx for the chance


----------



## pappyhat

Welcome to the site. Good looking calls.


----------



## acduckhunt1382

welcome to the site and thanks for being a sponser!!! :beer:


----------



## drduck

beautiful calls!! guessing they sound as good as they look


----------



## twopopper

Sweet looking calls! Welcome to the site and thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## fox412

welcome to the site.

Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## honkstopper

welcome to the site


----------



## Crippler

Welcome, Quack Quack...........


----------



## stkpointers

Thanks for the great offer and welcome!


----------



## wi2nd

Welcome! Thanks for being a sponsor!


----------



## wtrfowl14

Welcome!


----------



## HOBBES

Welcome to the Site!


----------



## duckhunter88

Were both new to the site, but thanks for the chance.


----------



## J.D.

Welcome to the site!


----------



## cut_un

Welcome brother, thanks for all you do! :beer:


----------



## mhadda1

Welcome to the site...I am always down for a new call.


----------



## tlr

Thanks for joining a great web site. The calls look GREAT!


----------



## jesseshunting200

Welcome aboard!!!!!!!!!! Always good to see a good call maker onboard.


----------



## cowaterfowler

Welcome to the site. Great looking calls.


----------



## honker85

Welcome to the site Committed Custom Calls!


----------



## ND_duckman

Welcome to the site Committed Calls and good luck with your business.


----------



## Horker23

Welcome CCC! Calls look great


----------



## allhunter

welcome and thanks looks like you do great work


----------



## bluebird

Welcome Welcome Welcome!!!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith

Welcome to the site and thanks for the great giveaway.

It is sponsors like you that help this site be what it is. Thanks


----------



## fylling35

Welcome to Nodak!


----------



## waterfowl kid

Welcome to the site and thanks for being a sponsor Committed Custom Calls!!


----------



## fowl guy

Welcome :beer:


----------



## greenhead243

Welcome to the site! Nice calls!


----------



## Birddogz

Welcome to the site, beautiful duck calls!


----------



## duknut1975

thanks for sponsorship, and put me in the draw, thanks


----------



## take'em down

Welcome to the site!!


----------



## 5woodies

Welcome Gary ! Thank you for the oppertunity to win your sweet looking calls and for being a sponsor :thumb:


----------



## dsm16428

WELCOME COMMITTED CUSTOM CALLS!! Can't wait to try one of your beautiful calls this season!!


----------



## Unrated

Welcome Committed Custom Calls, your calls look great! Thanks for a chance to win em!


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Welcome to the site. Beautiful calls. :beer:


----------



## yunde

welcome to the site, calls look great and thanks for the chance at winning a couple of these


----------



## ckbeggs

Welcome to the site!!


----------



## labman63

Welcome and thanks for the sponsorship!


----------



## shaqdaddy09

Welcome to the site!


----------



## mfd574

Welcome from South Dakota!! :beer:


----------



## snowslayerXXX

hi from aberdeen sd


----------



## jaw1990

Welcome! Like the looks of your calls.


----------



## huntingfanatic

Welcome to the site and thanks for the opportunity to win some great looking calls


----------



## ShineRunner

Welcome aboard! Great looking calls! :beer:


----------



## guppy

welcome and thanks for the call give away


----------



## swandog

welcome to the nodak hunting site look like nice calls  :beer:


----------



## Drake Jake

welcome guys!


----------



## t.crawford714

Welcome to the site Committed Custom Calls!! Thanks for sponsoring the site. I hope you guys can go on making calls since they look like some very nice calls there. I can't believe they are all hand-made! That puts quality into your work making it a passion! :beer:


----------

